
Has article 50 been invoked? - ola
http://hasarticle50beeninvoked.uk/
======
ola
> If the Article 50 was not sent today, the very day after the Leave result,
> there is a strong chance it will never be sent.

[https://twitter.com/DavidAllenGreen/status/74644174247232307...](https://twitter.com/DavidAllenGreen/status/746441742472323072)

------
UK-AL
Article 50 isn't the only way

